# Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag



## arno (9. Januar 2006)

Moin!
Der Stefan6 und ich gehen am Samstag im Hafen auf Plattfisch!
Wer lust hat sich anzuschließen ist gern eingeladen!
Wir treffen uns am Asylantenschiff um 9 Uhr morgens an den Neumühlen!


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Moin Arno#h 

Wattis sind bestellt#6


----------



## arno (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Stefan, passend zum Thema nen neues Avatar?
Heute hat mir ein Arbeitskollege gesagt, das er jetzt zum dritten Mal gehört hat, das ich Samstag nach HH fahre!:q


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Na klar neues Avatar, zum Thema passend:m 

Von wem hört er das??|kopfkrat


----------



## arno (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Von wem hört er das??

keine Ahnung, da läuft glaub ich einer durch die Firma und quatscht jeden darauf an, weil er so ne Vorfreude hat!


----------



## MichaelB (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Moin,

ich bin Samstag beim 1. Naggen-Cup am Start, sonst wäre ich doch glatt mal auf´n Klönschnack rum gekommen :m 

Derzeit soll es nicht ganz so einfach sein auf unsere platten Freund(inn)e(n)   deshalb vorab schon mal ein ganz _*dickes Petri *_:g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## carassius (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Dat lohnt doch garnicht mehr!
Geht lieber in die Brandung,da habt ihr mehr von.


----------



## MichaelB (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Moin,

so pauschal sehe ich das nicht, man muß die Platten nur suchen - ich kann mir vorstellen, daß sie in den typischen Spots* weiterhin zu fangen sind, wenn auch nicht in den Zahlen wie beispielsweise noch im November.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: * dazu würde ich den Schlepperhafen allerdings nicht zählen #d


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

@ Stefan6 & arno


> dazu würde ich den Schlepperhafen allerdings nicht zählen


Da hat der Bmichl recht. #6 Fahrt lieber zum (Stefan#h ) KSPA, in die Richtung der Bojen werfen, aber weit werfen #6 #6


----------



## Stefan6 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

@ Fischkoopp

Danke für den Hinweis,werde es mit Arno abklären#6 #h


----------



## arno (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Moin!
Michael, danke fürs petri!
Bin ja echt gespannt ob ich wieder nen 10 cm Stint auf 15 cm Watti fange, so wie beim letzten Mal!

Stefan,ja dann klären wir mal, Ihr keinnt Euch ja aus, nicht ich!
Wenn ich also nix fange, seid Ihr schuld!:q #c


----------



## Stefan6 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

@ Arno

Treffpunkt bleibt so,von da ist das nicht weit entfernt.#h


----------



## theactor (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

HI,

ich glaube auch, dass die größten Chancen in Flussmitte bestehen!

Wie auch immer: wünsche Euch viel Spaß und eine gute Ausbeute! #6 #h


----------



## arno (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Flußmitte?!?
Wie soll ich da hinkommen, ich hab doch nur Ems-Erfahrung!
Stefan, dann must Du für mich auswerfen!:q


----------



## theactor (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

HI;

NAJA... also weit draußen eben;Stefan macht das sonst schon #6 

|wavey:


----------



## arno (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

The Actor, nene sollte nur nen Scherz sein!
Irgendwie schaff ich da schon auf Weite zu kommen!
Hab doch ne Wahnsinnskombo:
Uhralte dreiteilige Glasfaserkarpfenrute mit Daiwa Emblem x5000T Rolle!
Das gibt ultimative Weitwürfe!#6


----------



## theactor (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

HI,

@arno: ich bin wirklich gespannt und drücke Euch die Daumen!
Wenn auf Platte noch was geht, wären das echt gute Neuigkeiten!
Denn (alternativ) an die Küste kommt man sooo häufig ja nun nicht...|uhoh:


----------



## arno (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Moin!
So, bin jetzt für alles gerüstet!
Sollten die Platten nicht beißen geh ich eben auf die anderen Platten, die, die man auch als Klodeckel benutzen kann!

Meine Frau fragte mich vorhin, ob ich länger wegbleiben will, wegen der ganzen Sachen!


----------



## Stefan6 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Hab auch alles gepackt,kann also losgehen#6


----------



## arno (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Vorfachlänge beim Butthaken!
Wie lang müssen die sein, oder was ist Optimal?


----------



## Stefan6 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Meine sind so 40cm lang#h


----------



## arno (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Ok Stefan!


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

@ Stefan6 & arno
Mal schaun, vielleicht komm ich gegen Mittag mal zum schnacken vorbei. ;+ |bla: |kopfkrat :q


----------



## carassius (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Dann mal ein ganz dickes *Petri Heil *an euch!

Solls zum KSPA gehen?

Vieleicht komm ich mal rum wenn ich von der Staustufe komme.


----------



## arno (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Fischkoopp, j mach das!
Haben uns ja lange nicht gesehen!


----------



## Hardi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Arno + Stefan, Euch Beiden Petri Heil und viel Spaß.
Falls wir wieder 0 Grad oder gar Minus haben, klemm' ich mir Morgen die Ostsee. @Arno, hast ja bestimmt dein Handy an ..|supergri


----------



## Stefan6 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Jepp,es geht KSPA#h


----------



## arno (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Hardi Stefan!
Ich schick Euch gerade meine Handy Nr.!
Bis Morgen!


----------



## Wulli (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Moin,

egal, wie es heute war, meinen Respekt habt Ihr auf jeden Fall. Bin vorhin noch mit dem hund draußen gewesen, mein lieber Scholli. Saukalt! 

Hoffentlich sind Euch die Wattis nicht eingefroren! 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Stefan6 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

@ Wulli

Nö,die Wattis hatten eine angenehme Temperatur in Ihrer Kühlbox:m 

Wir haben von ca. 10Uhr morgens bis 21 Uhr geangelt,wo die Sonne schien gings,aber Abends|scardie:


----------



## Wulli (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

@ Stefan: 

... und? Wie waren die Ergebnisse?? Hat es sich wenigstens gelohnt, die E*** abzufrieren? 

Nächstes mal bin ich gerne mit dabei!

Wulli


----------



## Stefan6 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

@ Wulli

Nicht eine Platte #d


----------



## Wulli (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Oh ha!

Das ist bitter! So lange geangelt, und nicht eine Platte! Das kann einem ja schon fast leid tun!:c 

Wulli


----------



## arno (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Moin!
Hat aber Spaß gemacht!
Hab mal wieder neue Boardis persönlich kennengelernt und die waren, wie sollte es auch anders sein, mal wieder gut drauf!
Fischkoop war natürlich auch gut drauf, und hat sich in den 2 jahren überhaupt nicht verändert!
Ist nur älter geworden, LOL!
Ne ist sachon ok, bin ich auch!
The Actor hat zwar versprochen für uns die Daumen zu drücken, aber er hat wohl nicht mehr drann gedacht, deshalb ist Er es Schuld, das wir nix gefangen haben!
Die Polizei kam uns noch kontrollieren, hat sich dann auch noch kurz mit uns unterhalten und ist dann wieder gefahren.
Nett und Höflich waren die!
Warum auch nicht!?!
Stefan hatte einen Abriss, da war wohl ein Heilbutt ( mindestens 2 Meter lang) drann!
Ich hatte keinen Abriss!
Und ein paar Meter weiter standen noch ein paar Angler , wobei nur einer eine Platte hatte, die so groß wie ne Zigarettenschachtel war.
dazu noch guten Apetit!
Ich hatte meinen Gasgrill ( Es gab Hühnersuppe und Grillwürstchen)dabei den so einige Spaziergänger ,Touris mit einem Lächeln angeschaut haben.
Warum? keine Ahnung!
Will wiederkommen, sag ich noch dazu!

Jetzt muss ich erstmal wech und schau mir nachher noch die paar Bilder an die ich gemacht habe!
Sollten die Gut sein, setz ich die hier rein!
Und Tschüss!


----------



## Stefan6 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Da kann ich mich nur den Worten von Arno anschließen.Arno,vielen Dank für die Suppe und die Bratwurst.#6 Hat richtig Spaß gemacht den Tag,auch wenn wir nix gefangen haben.#h 
Hier Chefkoch Arno:m


----------



## arno (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

so hier nun meine Fotos:


----------



## arno (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

und dies noch:
Wenn das mal die Polizei gesehen hätte, soviel Gras in Stefans Händen!|supergri


----------



## arno (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Leider sind die anderen Fotos zu dunkel, trotz Aufhellen nix zu sehen!


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

@ arno


> Ist nur älter geworden,


Und du jünger :q. Wenn du das nächste mal nach Hamburg kommst, bringe ich dir eine Packung Pampers mit 


> soviel Gras in Stefans Händen!|supergri


Bei dem Gesichtsausdruck, hat er das Zeug wohl auch geraucht #q


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

HI,



> The Actor hat zwar versprochen für uns die Daumen zu drücken, aber er hat wohl nicht mehr drann gedacht, deshalb ist Er es Schuld, das wir nix gefangen haben!


 
Wie-was-wie? Ich war's mal wieder #d    
Ich wollte nur dafür sorgen, dass Ihr in Ruhe trinken, essen und quatschen könnt, ohne sich dabei durch ständige Bisse gestört zu wissen -- war doch nur gut gemeint #6 

#h


----------



## arno (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*



			
				Fischkoopp schrieb:
			
		

> @ arno
> 
> Und du jünger :q. Wenn du das nächste mal nach Hamburg kommst, bringe ich dir eine Packung Pampers mit
> 
> Bei dem Gesichtsausdruck, hat er das Zeug wohl auch geraucht #q



Bis dahin bin ich so alt, das ich keine Pampers mehr brauche!



Hab ich gar nicht bemerkt, jetzt weis ich warum der Stefan die ganze Zeit gegrinst hat!


----------



## arno (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achsooooooooooooo, da hab ich Dich wohl falsch verstanden!
Jo, gequasellt haben wir eigendlich ohne Unterbrechung!
Zeit hatten wir ja genug!


----------



## Hardi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Moin moin,
Mensch schade das es nicht mit den Platten geklappt hat. Ob es an der Vollmondphase lag?

Habe ja auch noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. @Arno + Stefan schickt mir doch mal Euro E-mail Adressen per PN, dann maile ich Euch die Bilder zu.
Hier mal zwei


----------



## arno (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hamburger hafen auf Plattfisch am Samstag*

Hardi, PN ist unterwegs!


----------

